# Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen



## Digga (14. Juli 2014)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

welche Fische schmecken euch am besten/schlechtesten?

Und welche Fische lassen sich am leichtesten (ohne viel Aufwand) zubereiten?

Zum Beispiel: Ich hatte am WE als Beifang einen 35 cm Döbel gefangen und fragte mich, ob der überhaupt schmackhaft ist und ab welcher Größe es Sinn macht, den mit nach Hause zu nehmen.

Findet man dazu passende Infos im Netz oder könnt ihr mir ein paar Ratschläge zu den folgenden Fischen geben?

- Barbe
- Rapfen
- Döbel
- Barsch
- Zander
- Hecht
- Forelle

Danke euch


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

- Barsch: => für mich der leckerste Süßwasserfisch überhaupt, dazu am Einfachsten zu zubereiten. Der Barsch lässt sich fangfrisch "ausziehen" und auswaiden in einem Arbeitsgang, filettieren geht ebenfalls super einfach, schmeckt in Butter gedünstet mit Mandeln, ohne Schnickschnack und Petersilienkartoffeln bombastisch.
- Zander: => nach dem Barsch gleich der zweitleckerste Fisch im Süßwasser, Zubereitung identisch(Müllerinnen Art etc. = saulecker)
- Hecht: => im Bratschlauch auf Wurzelgemüsebeet auch sehr lecker
- Forelle: => am Liebsten geräuchert oder auch schlicht in Mehl gewenselt und in Butterschmalz ausgebacken, grätenmäßig auch unproblematisch.

- Barbe, Rapfen, Döbel: alle Drei, für meinen Geschmack nicht der Bringer. Die Fische sind für mich unverzichtbar, wenn ich Fischfrikadellen mache. Für sich genommen muß ich diese Fische nicht haben, aber in eine gute Fischbulette gehören sie rein. Je mehr Fischsorten drin sind, desto besser schmecken mir meine Fischfrikadellen.
Ich mache da meist Döbel, Rapfen, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Flusskarpfen, Brassen, Barsche, Barben, Forellen und Schleien rein, dann sind die Fischburger perfekt.


----------



## wobbler68 (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Hallo

Da hat Sensitivfischer ja schon fast alles geschrieben.

Nur in einem Punkt ,hab ich einen anderen Geschmack.

Döbel und Barben schmecken ganz gut.Nur die Gräten stören sehr.
So ab 50 cm wird da mal einer hin und wieder mitgenommen.

Falls vom Braten Fisch überbleibt ,einfach einlegen wie Brathering.



In deiner Aufzählung fehlt der Karpfen.Leicht zu fangen ,schnell zu filetieren und abzuziehen.Oder in der Haut auf den Grill.:q


----------



## ulf (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Hallo

Bei den Barben sollte man in der Laichzeit die Finger wenigsten von den Bauchlappen lassen.


Gruß Ulf


----------



## Mikesch (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Hi,
noch eine Ergänzung zu Sensitivfischer:
Aitel (Döbel) ab ca. 40cm auf den Grill -> lecker.

Hecht filetiert ohne Haut in Mehl gewendet und in Butterschmalz gebraten. Hat nicht den intensiven Hechtgeschmack.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Hecht:
Wenn die Größe passend ist, dann in einer Auflauf-Form ordentlich zubereiten. Falls der Hecht größer ist, dann schön Filetieren und braten. Das hatte mir sogar um einiges besser gefallen.

Forelle und Aal:
Schmeckt mir am besten geräuchert. Anders bisher noch keine Zubereitung gefunden, die mir gefallen hat. Aber das liegt vermutlich eher an mir, als an den Fischen.


----------



## Digga (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Ab wann nehmt ihr Barsche mit? 30 cm?
Was ist eigentlich mit Wels oder Zwergwels?

Ist Grillen keine gute Option, also den Fisch mit Zitrone und Butter in Alufolie legen und ab auf den Grill? Mein Dad hat das früher öfter gemacht.

Danke schon mal für die vielen guten Antworten


----------



## Cassijas (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*



Digga schrieb:


> Ab wann nehmt ihr Barsche mit? 30 cm?
> Was ist eigentlich mit Wels oder Zwergwels?
> 
> Ist Grillen keine gute Option, also den Fisch mit Zitrone und Butter in Alufolie legen und ab auf den Grill? Mein Dad hat das früher öfter gemacht.
> ...


 
Also ich hab Samstag noch Barsche für den Grill gefangen. Alle ab 30cm durften mit. Wenn der Barsch kleiner aber dicker war dann durfte der auch mit. Alles drunter lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht. 
Jeder hat sein Persönliches Mindestmaß. Es muss sich halt schon lohnen. Dicke Ü40 Barsche werden dann auch mal eingefroren. Sonst versuch ich schon immer direkt den gefangenen Fisch zu verwerten.


----------



## FranzJosef (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Kommt drauf an, wie gut die Barsche im Futter stehen. Manchmal gehen magere 24er zurueck (oft in Seen/Fluessen), oft gehen aber auch fette 25er mit (aus'm Bodden). Habe es schon gehabt, dass an 5x24er Barschen 450gr Filet dran waren, reicht fuer eine Mahlzeit. Und bei den 30ern genau dasselbe Spiel.


----------



## chester (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Barsche sind ganz hervorragende Speisefisch - zusammen mit Altbiersauce der Burner. Die Sauce harmoniert perfekt mit der ganz leichten Süße des Fisches
HEcht mag ich gerne aus dem Ofen. Mit SPeck belegt und mit viel Weißwein und Butter in einer Auflaufform. 
Wenn was überbleibt: Die Brühe gibt hinterher eine 1A Fischsülze (zur Not mit einem Blatt Gelatine nachhelfen) dazu die abgezupften Fleischstücek vom Schwanz dazu und fest werden lassen. Dazu eine Estragon-Mayo 

Wels finde ich auch ganz hervorragend. In einem kräftigen Wurzelsud!

Von den Friedfischen mag ich am liebsten die Brasse. Hoch aromatisch, aber halt sackviele blöde Gräten. Die kommt bei mir in Fischburger. Ganz vorzüglich mit Senfmayo, fritierten Zwiebeln und Rucolapesto.


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*



Cassijas schrieb:


> Dicke Ü40 Barsche werden dann auch mal eingefroren.



einen Ü40er würde ich nicht abschlagen, wer so alt geworden ist verdient respekt und sorgt mit seinen Genen für gute Nachkommen. Aber vom Geschmack her finde ich Barsch noch am besten.

Ach ja, Renken und Äschen sollen auch gut schmecken. Hab aber noch nie einen gegessen.


----------



## Purist (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Am leckersten finde ich, direkt nach dem Barsch, Hecht, noch vor dem Zander, wäre nur nicht der Schleim, der nervt etwas (hoher Küchentuchverbrauch). 
Einfach filetieren, Haut runter, würzen (nach Wahl: Pfeffer, Paprika etc.), im Mehl wälzen und auf die Pfanne mit Öl. Anschließend Zitronensaft drüber.. perfekt. Die Gräten kann man rausschneiden, muss man aber nicht. 
Das Fleisch ist anschließend fest, nicht zu trocken, nicht schwammig/schleimig, sehr fein und hat einen milden Fischgeschmack. Bei manch einem Zander habe ich schon genau das Gegenteil erlebt, bei Hechten bislang noch nie.


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Absolute Ungenießbarfische sind für mich Aal und Karpfen. Aal weil ich keine Schlangen mag und Karpfen, weil mir ganz einfach nicht schmeckt.

Besonders gerne mag ich aber Renken und Wildfang-Salmoniden. Die Renken vor allem auf richtigem Holzkohlefeuer gegrillt. Lediglich mit Salz gewürzt und mit flüßigem Butterschmalz bestrichen; also der klassische Steckerlfisch. Große Salmoniden auch gerne gedämpft (-> poached Salmon) und dazu Schmorgurken.

Weißfisch kommt bevorzugt als Boulette (gibts wen der keine Bouletten mag?  ) oder geräuchert. Da vor allem als Brotaufstrich/Dipp. Die geräucherten Fische fein säuberlich zerlegen und von den Gräten befreien. Dann mit der Gabel zerdrückt und mit Schalottenbrunoise, aromatisierter Mayo (selbstgeschlagen!) und Pfeffer vermischt. Genial zu angerösteten Chiabatta-Scheiben.


----------



## Digga (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten hier, jetzt muss ich nur noch die dicken Fische fangen :q


----------



## Digga (7. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Nun ist es endlich soweit und ich konnte einen schönen ü60er Zander überlisten.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, welches Rezept nehmen für den 1. Zander? Bin noch kein Fischspezialist...=> einfach und gut reicht aus |supergri

Beste Grüße
Digga


----------



## Fr33 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Das einfachste ist für den Zander:

1)
Filetieren (aber nur wenn du es kannst) + Haut abziehen. die Filets mit Zitrone, Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Dann in Mehl wenden und in Butterschmalz ausbraten....

Dazu nen Kartoffelsalat und ein kühles Blondes 



2)
Wer es etwas spezieller mag, kann den zander ebenfalls Filetieren, die Haut aber drann lassen! Haut einritzen! Fleischseite mit Kräuter der Provence, Salz, Pfeffer und etwas Limette würzen. Dann ganze in Öl in die Pfanne. Erstmal schon auf der Hautseite knusprig braten. Später kurz wenden und die gewürzte Seite anbraten. Am besten teilt man hier das Filet mit Haut vorher in kleinere Stücke, die man einfacher wenden kann!


Dazu dann so ne Art Country Potatoes und wem es zu trocken ist, der mischt sich eine Sauße aus mildem Aivar + Rahma Cremfine und peppt das noch etwas mit Zucker, Salz, Pfepper, Chilli auf....


----------



## anglermeister17 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Zander filetieren, würzen und mehlieren, idealerweise Speck in der Pfanne auslassen, dann kleingehackte Zwiebeln glasig dünsten, die Filets hinzugeben und schön anbraten. Wem der Speck nicht passt- stattdessen Butter erhitzen. Mit Salat u Salzkartoffeln oder Weissbrot, z.B. Baguette oder Giabatta als Beilage- einfach u lecker!


----------



## Justsu (7. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Ich würde beim Zander auf jeden Fall die Haut dran lassen! Kross gebraten ist die einfach nur ein Gedicht! Aber das Schuppen vorher nicht vergessen wenn der Fisch noch ganz ist, sonst gibt's verbranntes Horn und harte Stückchen im Mund!#t

Wenn Du des Filetierens nicht so mächtig bist, geht vermutlich auch einfach Kottelets schneiden...


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das einfachste ist für den Zander:
> 
> 1)
> Filetieren (aber nur wenn du es kannst) + Haut abziehen. die Filets mit Zitrone, Salz und Pfeffer würzen. Dann in Mehl wenden und in Butterschmalz ausbraten....
> ...


----------



## Digga (8. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Danke euch für die vielen Tipps.
Dann muss ich mir nur noch Youtube Videos zum Filetieren anschauen. Kennt ihr da ein gutes Anleitungsvideo?


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Nö,

sollte es aber zuhauf im Netz geben.

Mein Vater hat mir eine Art beigebracht : Fisch liegt vor Dir mit geöffneter Bauchhöhle von Dir weg, flach auf dem Brett / dem Tisch.

Dann mit dem Filettiermesser kurz hinterm Kopf bis zur Mittelgräte schneiden, dann Messer flach anlegen und rechtsseitig bis zum Schwanz an der Gräte entlangführen.

Ist vllt. nicht professionell, aber mir reichts.

Übrigens, falls Du Verschnitt hast ( bspw. Rückenfleisch, was noch an der Gräte sitzt ), kannst Du das später noch ablösen.

Kurz in Mehl wenden und in Butter braten - besser,als Wegwerfen !

Gruß und viel Glück und locker bleiben - beim ersten mal können Fehler passieren...

R.S.


----------



## Fr33 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Moin Digga (klasse Wortspiel ^^),


richtige Anleitung habe ich leider nicht, da es mehrere Methoden gibt....


Es gibt die Variante mit einem Scharfen Küchenmesser (Groß) oder mit einem Scharfen Brotmesser vom Kopf her die Filets mit Haut einfach erstmal grob bis zur Schwanzwurzel runter zu schneiden. 


Dabei durchtrennt man die Bauchgräten. Dreht man das Filet dann um, kann man mit einem dünnen Filetiermesser per "Unterschnitt" die meisten Geräten einfach rausschneiden. Die restlichen werden mit der Hand erfühlt und per Zange gezogen. Nicht lachen, aber ich hab dafür ne Spitzange aus dem Baumarkt... geht super 


Ich persönlich arbeite nur noch mit nem Ausbeinmesser (DICK- Industriemesser) und Schneide doe Filets immer vom Rücken zum Bauch hin runter. Dabei halte ich das Messer nicht parallel zum Tisch, sondern mit nem leichten Winkel zum Tisch hin....(schlecht zu erklären). So schneide ich dann quasi über die Bauchgeräten hinweg und scharbe diese quasi ab. ich finde dadurch geht weniger Fleisch verloren..... Dann wieder Filets umdrehen.... mit den Fingern erfühlen wo noch Gräten sind und diese dann mit ner Zange entfernen....


Achja - schau dass du die Bäckchen vom Zander nicht entsorgst, sondern raus löst und mit in die Pfanne haust


----------



## labralehn (8. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Was hier noch erwähnt werden sollte, sind die Äschen.
Super Speisefische.

Ansonsten kann ich jedem noch die Grundeln empfehlen.
Sind mit dem Barsch verwandt und schmecken auch so.


----------



## Fr33 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Grundeln haben nix ... aber auch gar nix mit dem Barschartigen gemeinsam ... 






Dass diese aber ganz annehmlich schmecksen sollen, haben einige bisher bewiesen...


----------



## RayZero (8. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Wie siehts mit ner Schleie aus?


----------



## Fr33 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Selber nicht probiert - mein Nachbar schwärmt davon. Allerdings meint der, die müssen aus nen Altarm oder sowas stammen. Aus reinen stehenden Gewässern schmecken die halt entsprechend modrig.


Hätte ähnlich wie Brassen ne Menge Geräten --- aber nicht ganz so viele.


Was ich persönlich nur als Frikadelle mit viel Würze empfehlen kann ist Barbe..... ka warum, aber neben den y-Geräten haben die nen eigenen Geschmack...


----------



## Purist (8. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*



Digga schrieb:


> Danke euch für die vielen Tipps.
> Dann muss ich mir nur noch Youtube Videos zum Filetieren anschauen. Kennt ihr da ein gutes Anleitungsvideo?



Weil's dank Wiener Dialekt lustig ist und die viele Arten zeigen, wie man sie filetiert bzw. zubereitet:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV4OIl5EJ10

Es gibt aber auch noch andere Methoden..!


----------



## labralehn (8. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Grundeln haben nix ... aber auch gar nix mit dem Barschartigen gemeinsam ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habe nix von "Barschartig", sondern "Barschverwandt" geschrieben.


----------



## Fr33 (8. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Sorry das ist das selbe für mich... Barsche sind eine eigene Gattung und Grundeln sind eine eigene Gattung. Im Grunde das so, als wenn du nen Dackel mit ner Dogge vergleichen würdest 


Nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollte ich damit aussagen....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*



Digga schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Wels oder Zwergwels?



Ich habe am Montag frei und die Familie ist außer Haus #:. 
 Ich werde da (wieder mal) ganz gezielt auf Zwergwels angeln, zweite Rute erst auf Karpfen, am Abend auf Zander.

 Aus Zwergwelsen lassen sich wegen der fehlenden Y-Gräten ganz super Sachen machen.

 Ich fange pro Tag im Sommer 50+ von denen. Die großen (so ab ca. 17 cm) werden filetiert. Dann einfach salzen und in Öl braten, unbedingt mit Haut. So was von lecker!! (Bekomme nur meist nix ab, wenn die Kinder mit Essen :g)

 Bei den kleineren: Kopf und Schwanz ab, ausnehmen und in 50g Salz pro Liter Wasser einlegen. Nach 1 Tag etwas trocknen lassen (Küchenrolle hilft) und räuchern (Räucherkoffer funktioniert sehr gut).
 Nach dem Räuchern Haut ablösen und das Fleisch auspuhlen. Mit Butter und ggf. etwas Frischkäse vermischt als Brotaufstrich verwenden. Leckeeeeer!!

 PS: Das geräucherte, ausgepuhlte Fleisch lässt sich auch sehr gut einfrieren. Ich habe schon ein paar Tüten im Gefrierschrank. |supergri


----------



## mathei (8. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*



RayZero schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit ner Schleie aus?



geräuchert sehr lecker. leider zu viel gräten. der geschmack entschädigt.


----------



## Digga (9. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Danke euch, hätte nie gedacht, dass es so viele super Antworten gibt auf meine Anfängerfragen. Ihr seid echt spitze.

Kann man bei Hecht genauso verfahren wie beim Zander?
Gibt es beim Hecht was besonderes zu beachten?

Gruß Digga


----------



## feederbrassen (9. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Ganz oben auf meiner Liste BARSCH.
Geschmacklich absolut Top.
Ratz fatz filetiert ,auch die kleinen sind prima |supergri
Zander kommt nach dem Barsch.
Hecht mit Speckmantel ist auch gut .
Rotaugen werden gebraten und eingelegt aber die nehme ich erst ab Herbst mit wenn kein Grünzeug mehr da ist.
Brassen sind gut für Fischfrikadellen .
Zum Räuchern mal Aal oder Forelle ,wobei ich Aale über 70 
wieder schwimmen lasse ,sind mir zu fettig.


----------



## Purist (9. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*



Digga schrieb:


> Kann man bei Hecht genauso verfahren wie beim Zander?
> Gibt es beim Hecht was besonderes zu beachten?



Im Prinzip ja.. allerdings muss der Schleim weg, daher nehme ich nach dem Filetieren immer die Haut runter. Die Gräten kann man rausschneiden, muss man aber nicht, schließlich sind es Y-Gräten, die verschluckt man kaum unbeabsichtigt. 

Beim Hecht gibt es haufenweise Rezepte, die ihn mit Speck und co spicken, füllen, etc.. Abgesehen davon, dass ich es auch nicht nachvollziehen kann, wie man Weißfischfrikadellen mit Schweinefleisch verunstalten kann, halte ich nicht viel davon. Der schmeckt auch so.


----------



## Brummel (12. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Wir sind gerade beim Braten von Fischfrikadellen vom Brassen:m, einfach lecker! Viel mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. 
Bei mir kommt kein Fisch umsonst mit nach Hause:q.
Rezepte gibts ja hunderte im AB und auch sonst im Netz, einfach das einem selbst am besten zusagende versuchen und dann nach Gusto verfeinern.   

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (14. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*



Brummel schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt kein Fisch umsonst mit nach Hause:q.



So sehe ich das auch - man muss nicht alles mitnehmen, aber ich für meinen Teil darf sagen, seitdem ich das erste Mal einen Fisch getötet und zubereitet habe, dass ich mit dem Lebewesen Tier und dem Lebensmittel Fisch / Fleisch wesentlich bewußter umgehe. Dazu gehört auch eine hochwertige Verwertung.

Die Frikadellen sehen übrigens richtig... "mjam mjam" aus #6

Zu meinen Top-Favouriten (Süßwasser) gehören:

1) Barsch (gebraten / gegrillt / geräuchert)
2) Bachforelle (wildlebend)
3) Zander (gebraten / gegrillt / geräuchert)
4) Aal (gegrillt / geräuchert)
5) Hecht (Backofen / Grill / Frikadelle)
6) Brassen (Frikadelle)
7) Rotaugen (Matjes / Frikadelle / sauer eingelegt)

Ein Versuch wert wären noch Rapfen, Döbel, Grundeln. Von Schleien, Karpfen, Barben etc. lass ich die Finger


----------



## Steff-Peff (15. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Als Fliegenfischer in einem reinen Salmonidengewässer ist bei mir die Forelle der Hauptfisch. Diese wird bei uns fast ausschliesslich geräuchert. 
Will mir aber auch mal ne große, rotgefütterte Regenbogenforelle zum Beizen und Kalträuchern besorgen. Normal muss dafür Lachs herhalten 

Wer Anregungen für die Fischverwertung sucht, sollte sich das mal anschauen: http://www.fvfrauenfeld.ch/wb/media/files/Fischrezepte02.pdf
Eine tolle Sammlung von Rezepten für unsere einheimschen Fische #6 Ich hoffe der Hinweis war nicht schon irgendwo und ich habe ihn übersehen.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## hotspotfinder (16. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Moin,

nette Rezeptsammlung, aber wer das ins Deutschland praktiziert:  



> Aale sind überhaupt schwer zu töten, sie haben ein zähes Leben. Deshalb schneidet man dem Aal nach dem Töten den Kopf ab, nur so können Sie von seinem Tod überzeugt sein-, oder man wickelt den betäubten, durch den
> Schlag nicht mit Sicherheit schon toten Fisch in ein feuchtes Tuch und wirft ihn mehrmals längs auf den Boden, damit das Rückgrat bricht.



kann großen Ärger bekommen.


----------



## Steff-Peff (17. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Ging ja auch um die Verwertung, nicht um die Vorbereitung auf die Fischerprüfung :m
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Grundeln.....
Würzen, mehlieren, fritieren - klasse..


----------



## patricka1982 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Also ich verwerte so ziemlich alle Weißfische ab einer größe von 15 cm vom Schwanzansatz bis zum Maul...Egal ob Presen Rotaugen oder Döbel...die kommen beim mir entweder auf Brathering- oder Heringsart ala MICH ins Glas.
Aus großen Döbeln so 1-2 kg mach ich entweder Frikadellen oder geräuchert dann zu einem legga Brotaufstrich. geht auch mit Forellen oder kalten Fischresten vom Vortag.

Karpfen räuchere ich grundsätzlich nur noch da dieser geräuchert wie ein schöner Schweinelachsschinken schmeckt! 

Hechte ab 70 cm-80cm geben Hechtnockerln (oder im ganzen ausm Ofen) über 80 cm Filets zum Grillen 

Zander im Ganzen oder Filets

Barsche gab es bisher nur im Ganzen aus de Pfanne oder vom Wasser einfach mit Salzkruste aufn Grill.

Aal ist mein Allrounder gekocht in der Suppe, Stücke vom Grill oder der Pfanne oder sogar wenn der Wirbelstrang herausgeschnitten wird als gefüllte Päckchen (geht am besten mit den Dicken) ein Genuss...


----------



## Justsu (18. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*



patricka1982 schrieb:


> Also ich verwerte so ziemlich alle Weißfische ab einer größe von 15 cm vom Schwanzansatz bis zum Maul...Egal ob Presen Rotaugen oder Döbel...die kommen beim mir entweder auf Brathering- oder Heringsart ala MICH ins Glas.
> Aus großen Döbeln so 1-2 kg mach ich entweder Frikadellen oder geräuchert dann zu einem legga Brotaufstrich. geht auch mit Forellen oder kalten Fischresten vom Vortag.
> 
> Karpfen räuchere ich grundsätzlich nur noch da dieser geräuchert wie ein schöner Schweinelachsschinken schmeckt!
> ...


 
Hört sich alles sehr gut an! Was sind denn "Presen" für Fische? Ist das ein regionaler Dialekt? Hab den Namen auf jeden Fall noch nie gehört! 

Das mit den Aalpäckchen hört sich sehr interessant an! Hab noch einen Dicken im Froster liegen... Hättest Du dazu vielleicht ein Rezept?

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## patricka1982 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*



Justsu schrieb:


> Hört sich alles sehr gut an! Was sind denn "Presen" für Fische? Ist das ein regionaler Dialekt? Hab den Namen auf jeden Fall noch nie gehört!
> 
> Das mit den Aalpäckchen hört sich sehr interessant an! Hab noch einen Dicken im Froster liegen... Hättest Du dazu vielleicht ein Rezept?
> 
> ...



Presen oder Brasse

Ich klappe beim Aal das Bauchstück auf und entferne den knorpeligen Strang dann hat man ein plattes Filet...bisher habe ich den Aal entweder mit einer selbstgemachten Paste aus etwas Salz Knoblauch Pfeffer und Kräuter wie Petersilie Basilikum und Dill belegt oder mit etwas Salz bestreut und mit Fenchelstreifen und Dill belegt dann zuklappen und mit einem Spieß geschlossen. Die Haut etwas anritzen und dann schön in der Pfanne knusprig braten oder auf den Grill legen.

Ich mach im Sommer manchmal auch bei beiden etwas frische  Minze mit rein. Wenn wir Besuch haben sind die immer als erstes leer.

Gesendet von meinem SM-T210 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Justsu (19. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*



patricka1982 schrieb:


> Presen oder Brasse
> 
> Ich klappe beim Aal das Bauchstück auf und entferne den knorpeligen Strang dann hat man ein plattes Filet...bisher habe ich den Aal entweder mit einer selbstgemachten Paste aus etwas Salz Knoblauch Pfeffer und Kräuter wie Petersilie Basilikum und Dill belegt oder mit etwas Salz bestreut und mit Fenchelstreifen und Dill belegt dann zuklappen und mit einem Spieß geschlossen. Die Haut etwas anritzen und dann schön in der Pfanne knusprig braten oder auf den Grill legen.
> 
> ...


 
Aah! Mit Brassen kann ich was anfangen!

Hört sich wirklich super an die "Aalpäckchen", das werde ich wohl mal bald ausprobieren! Eine Frage dazu noch: Du schreibst "die Haut etwas anritzen", heißt das, dass Du den Aal vorher nicht häutest? Oder ritzt Du die "Unterhaut" nach dem Häuten noch einmal zusätzlich an?

Danke und Gruß
Justsu


----------



## Fr33 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Die heissen auch nicht Presen sondern Bresen  


Brassen (Brachse, Brachsme, Blei, Bresen)


----------



## patricka1982 (19. August 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

So wars gemeint


----------



## patricka1982 (19. August 2014)

Justsu schrieb:


> Aah! Mit Brassen kann ich was anfangen!
> 
> Hört sich wirklich super an die "Aalpäckchen", das werde ich wohl mal bald ausprobieren! Eine Frage dazu noch: Du schreibst "die Haut etwas anritzen", heißt das, dass Du den Aal vorher nicht häutest? Oder ritzt Du die "Unterhaut" nach dem Häuten noch einmal zusätzlich an?
> 
> ...


Richtig ich häute den Aal nicht vorher...so bleibts saftig und durch das einritzen fließt ein Teil des Fettes ab beim Brutzeln...die Haut lässt sich nach dem Brutzeln gut lösen oder wenns knusprig ist sogar mitessen...


----------



## Matthias_R (2. September 2014)

*AW: Verwertung von Süßwasserfischen*

Ich habe letztens auf Ernsts Anglerseiten gestöbert, und dabei die mediterranen Fischfilets gefunden.
http://ernsts-anglerseiten.npage.de/fischrezepte.html

Haben wir mit Barsch gemacht - sehr lecker!. 
Statt Kapern kann man auch Olivernringe nehmen, und mit dem Knobi etwas sparsamer, aber sonst - wir werden es wiederholen!


----------

